# So, hard cover codices, eh?



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

If you take a look at the Orcs + Goblins stuff that is available to pre-order, you will notice the army book is $37.25, as opposed to $29. This is a pretty substantial increase, and while I was hoping they just doubled the amount of fun stuff in the book, it's still 112 pages, but now has a hard cover. Since you need the book to play your army, I can't see why they wouldn't make this a new standard.

I can't decide if I like it. While I have definitely experienced some damage from codices in backpacks getting bent or creased, this is a pretty big mark-up. It's nice that they're more durable, but it's a pretty big barrier to picking up a new army.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well. Fuck. That's about it for me. My problem has always been pages falling out, I don't really care about wrinkled corners on my cover.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They are gona get hardcover? FUCK YEAH.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the idea of a hardback codex, although Im not sure I like the idea of a more expensive codex. Still its only the price of a vehicle.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

humakt said:


> I like the idea of a hardback codex, although Im not sure I like the idea of a more expensive codex. Still its only the price of a vehicle.


True, but if they find this way to increase codex price, what's next? nickel plated rhinos?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Sven. I think that it is a blatant attempt to increase the bottom line. I understand that the hardback will be more durable, but my softcover codeci have lasted years with only minimal wear and tear. I don't see the point in paying almost $10 dollars more for the same amount of information just to get the hardcover. It makes me grumble and curse quietly :angry:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm definitely partial to hard cover books for durability sake. If my ancient Realms of Chaos had been paper back they never would have survived 23 years. And to this day I still go back and reread things from previous editions.

Conversely, I have rule books in paperback that have slowly shed pages, such that they are not part 'folio'. [Looking at you Target games: Warzone & Chronopia] That's a major bummer. I'd much rather have hard bound books . . . especially from companies that have since failed. =/


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> My problem has always been pages falling out


I think it being hard cover will help keep the pages from falling out.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

To me its only something like a 5€ change, so I have no problems with it. Heck, I skip two bottles of coke and a hamburger and thats it.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

And in full colour as well - so a mark up on the printing costs to.

and if all else fails it'll help people man up by having to lug piles of hard cover books about the place 

~O


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I quite like the idea... If only for the aforementioned durability it will add to the codex.

Also, theres the other things people are forgetting... instead of the dull black and white, the O&G hardback army book is in full colour. You get that? No boring black and white pages, no dull black and white illustrations... FULL COLOUR! It think an extra few pounds is worth the adition quality of the full colour printing to have a nicer looking book.

That said, I think they still should offer a bog standard, black and white, paperback edition.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

$62 AUD for an army book? What a load of crap. I don't want a 112 page full colour hardback book, I just want the 5 pages of fucking rules hidden away under the layers of useless shit. Do we really need 18 pages of pure model photos? What can you do with 18 pages of photos that you can't do with 2-3 pages? It's now getting beyond ridiculous.

And GW wonders why so many people illegally obtain their army-books.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> You get that? No boring black and white pages, no dull black and white illustrations... FULL COLOUR!


I thought the other ones advertised this, but you're right. If you check one of the preview pages, you can see the army list has been spruced up, and by the looks of it, photos of actual models will be integrated in this section.

On a closer look, I'm pretty much sold. For armies I'm not that committed to, I just use pdf codices anyway. I guess don't mind buying the new expensive book if it's really nice.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thats why i'd not mind the price hike... we get a much nicer Codex/Army book, for not much more cost. 

I mean, how many of us have our army books with bent and dogeared pages, bent covers etc etc, and how many of us wish that that special character pictures was in colour rather then greyscale?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Full color? I an sold. Bring me a new Space Marine codex!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I feel it is a marketing ploy but on the other hand looks how expensive buying books for d&d can cost you not to mention how often are they revamping the rules or adding new material to the game.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Full Color !? Well shit sign me up too. Now I def can't wait for a new Chaos dex. THe thing I loved about my Cryx army book for Warmachine was that it is in full color. About time GW steps it up. Hard cover and full color is worth the $10 increase to me


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Another plus, ending rules debates with Codex Force, should someone be a dick and argue about a rule, and you prove them in the wrong, and they still continue to argue you can slap 'em with the codex.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Print a copy of the codex from a friend and slap the pages in between two thin pieces of wood. Boom, hard cover codex.

Codex: $.5
Wood: $10
Screwing GW out of a, probably, $40 codex: pricless


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Hard cover makes it easier to knock your opponent unconscious.

Them: You can do that?
You: Yup.
Them: Where does it say that?
You: Oh, it's on page...WHAM!...Believe me now?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah, slapping people with Codexes. What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And people wonder why Games Workshop continue to put up their prices for books when you're talking about Pirating them.

Seriously, Hardcover Books are far harder to get quality reproductions of on the internet than your typical softcover book due to the ease of scanning, along with often thicker pgm paper and weight of ink making them harder to bend. ALong with the increased costs of the book, your atypical book pirate is less likely to actualy make an illegal copy, and risk damaging their own - after all, when a book costs £5 and half an hour to scan, why not get two? When you are forced between getting one potentially damaged or a new regiment, many of these scanners actually care more about their own pocket than yours.

Quit your whining.

As for books, I'm happy, as long as they keep an artwork pattern (I'm a bit pissed off that my books from 6th are a change between the coloured bindings to the universal bindings, and then a different measurement in the bindings for 7th edition books), and actually get them produced.

8th Edition has such an overhaul to the system it would be rude to not update everything to the same level (as much of the abuse can come from outdated rules - such as Army Wide ASF and dreaded 13th Spell), which with the new slant to Hard Back Army Books and the Mega Rulebook, would be nice.

THe new paper quality, the quality of recent fluff, and the new model quality (Wurrzag was my favourite Orc character and was rightly pissed off when he became a Generic SHaman with Magic Hitty Stick) makes the book a worthy cost, and it's not as though I won't get it anyway.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

> Ah, slapping people with Codexes. What a wonderful idea.


"You think this codex is overpowered? Overpower this!!"


Back on subject.... I never thought about the possible anti-piracy options, but its certainly true a hardback is harder to scan then a paperback.

Less piracy, could lead to lower costs, as GW wouldn't have to recoupe so much loss from people torrenting .pdf's.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> "You think this codex is overpowered? Overpower this!!"


:blackeye: Damn, thats what I call overpowered...


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Are they harder to scan? I think with a nice scanner, which can typically accommodate for a couple inches of height, as well as a sturdier binding, they would be less likely to break while scanning. I don't think this will stop people from scanning dexes.

And I don't really think it's a "response" to people acquiring these things illegally. They don't increase prices on the boxes of minis because people are making their own, they do it to help out the bottom line.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, they are. *Experienced nod*.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

hope so, but thats for fantasy... do you think warhammer 40k too? the marines doesnt have hard cover...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Luisjoey said:


> hope so, but thats for fantasy... do you think warhammer 40k too? the marines doesnt have hard cover...


We will see... Grey Knights coming soon. I dont see any reason for GW not to give every new codex a hardcover, seeing as it is totally kickass amazing.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The new O&G book does look really nice. I hope that they make all codices's and army books in the future full colour and hardback.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Having spent a lot of time working with digital art and scanners, scanning a hard cover book isn't that much harder. I think its a pretty straight forward product quality improvement. The extra 10$ a book probably has a lot less to do with improving the bottom line than it does to costs of construction and transport. GW might make more per codex/army book but I don't think its that much.

I think this might actually be more like wine cost. There was a study I recall reading about in Freakanomics, where wine retailers found out that there is a lull in customer purchasing between 'cheap' wines, and more expensive ones. Where customers were less likely to buy wine between 30$-75$ than they were to buy either below 30 or over 100$. The perception was one of implied value or rarity.

The perceived value with codices might well function the same way. 

*shrug*
Or GW want to take us for all we're worth.


Kreuger


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

extra money for card covers instead of paper covers...yeah massive difference there.

and if its still space marine codex quality "oh look its fallen apart after 2 minutes" then having a hardcover is hardly gonna help much when quality is that poor to start with.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well on a purely economic view... why sell something for £17.50, when you can sell the same things for £22.50, with not much additional work done to it, and have a product thats perceived as being much better quality?

Given the current economic climate, especially here in the UK where GW is based with those asshole Con-dems screwing everyone over with cuts etc... those extra few pounds per armybook/codex will be of massive finacial benefit to GW.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> those extra few pounds per armybook/codex will be of massive finacial benefit to GW.


unless your smart and don't buy them...but then that would require hobbyists with even a sliver of intelligence.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Full colour printed Hardback for £5 extra is surprisingly reasonable tbh.

At that price I'm guessing it will be bound in a manner much like the Apoc book and not the better quality casement the WHFB BRB has.


_*Vash.*_ ex Bookbinder and FC Press operator.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Viscount Vash said:


> Full colour printed Hardback for £5 extra is surprisingly reasonable tbh.


yeah, if they weren't £20 almost already, and if the rules didn't need several pages of FAQ making several pages of the rulebook useless


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> and if the rules didn't need several pages of FAQ making several pages of the rulebook useless


 It's GW whatever the price or format of a book, it will be wrong and need a FAQ anyhoo.

My RT hardbacks are in better nick than any but my most recent softback dex purchases so I look forward to them.

It's a shame they are not offering an option of covers though.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yay, a hardbook codex! Now I can spend $7 more than I need to for something with the same content! Now I'm gonna go over to my GW and buy a melted-down gold Land Raider! That's right: _*A MELTED DOWN GOLD FREAKIN' LANDRAIDER!!!*_:shout:

*ahem* It's an obvious attempt (or "scam" as the GW board of directors like to call it) to make more money.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You know what....I've never had issues with damaged codices....I take good care of my stuff. I don't need hardcover, especially for a ten buck increase in price.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

l might pay $8 to have the pages attached to the book, and if it comes with a better cover thats just an added bonus. That is if the book wernt already $30. I guess my cardboard and staples method will become obsolete and ill have to pay extra for what i could easily do myself.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I prefer soft cover. Easy to flick through.

Hard cover? Well I guess it's gonna give me something to slam on peoples unpainted models. 

"WHOOPS...GOOD THING THEY'RE NOT PAINTED AYE?!"


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

hmmm PDF all the way, its about $60 for the 5th ed IG codex in NZ


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

My friend could use it. Literally every page fell out of his CSM book. Even the covers came apart XD


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

vulcan539 said:


> hmmm PDF all the way, its about $60 for the 5th ed IG codex in NZ


and you wonder why it is $60 new zealand?

Stop stealing their shit you moron. saying that you steal because it is expensive shows that you do not understand even the most basic fundamentals of economics. it's expensive because you steal.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Son of mortarion said:


> and you wonder why it is $60 new zealand?
> 
> Stop stealing their shit you moron. saying that you steal because it is expensive shows that you do not understand even the most basic fundamentals of economics. it's expensive because you steal.


If this was true, stealing would never have started. Because nothing would become expensive, because nobody would ever steal.

See? Circular logic ftw.


On topic, my CSM book fell apart as well, in fact, I'm on my third copy of it. 
But I also scanned it at home, so I have it on my cpu. 

I understand the justifications, and the good points. But for something that is already so expensive, it is a bit of a frightening precedent.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

vulcan539 said:


> hmmm PDF all the way, its about $60 for the 5th ed IG codex in NZ


It cost my mate about $45 for the 5th ed Tyranids codex last year :shok:

Us New Zealander's really get shafted when it comes to the price of GW stuff.. Just bought a box of Noise Marines and 3 paints for over $85...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> That said, I think they still should offer a bog standard, black and white, paperback edition.


Quoted for truth! I would love a full color hardback Eldar dex.




vulcan539 said:


> hmmm PDF all the way, its about $60 for the 5th ed IG codex in NZ


I hope GW's lawyers smack you for being an idiot and broadcasting "HEY YOU I AM STEALING YOUR WORK"


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Son of mortarion said:


> and you wonder why it is $60 new zealand?
> 
> Stop stealing their shit you moron. saying that you steal because it is expensive shows that you do not understand even the most basic fundamentals of economics. it's expensive because you steal.


This just shows that you don't realize just how jerk-ish GW is.

Their stuff was expensive before PDF Codecies became widely available and there's no way in hell you'll ever convince me that the reason that Codecies have gone up in price is because of pirated copies.

On topic: I really, really dislike this idea. I already feel like a bit of a 'tard for dropping $35 on a Codex, I'm not looking forward to dropping $45 or more. I don't _want_ a hard cover Codex, especially if I have to pay even more for it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think 3 editions would be nice. Full Color Hardback, Cirrent style, and a stripped dex with only the rules in it. Nofluff nadda. Might actually make them money, I would buy the fluff one to read and a stripped down copy to use.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Strikes me as a pretty cynical move to make money to be honest, unless of course they give us a choice betwee hardcover and softcover.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Sullen One said:


> Strikes me as a pretty cynical move to make money to be honest, unless of course they give us a choice betwee hardcover and softcover.


GW is a business and like all businesses all actions taken are to make more money. Its the whole point.

But I do hope they offer the option for softback.

The thing is that you are all hung up on the cover not the full colour bit.

On pay per click printing the cost per full colour printed side is 7 times the cost of black and white. Ok full press mass run costs are going to be different but it gives you an idea.

Its about £4 more for the full colour and £1 extra for the hardback cover.

Lets just hope they listen and offer the option though.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> GW is a business and like all businesses all actions taken are to make more money. Its the whole point.


Wow, never heard that one before.

There's a difference between making an honest profit and having a Rockefeller business strategy that shits all over the consumers.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> There's a difference between making an honest profit and having a Rockefeller business strategy that shits all over the consumers.


Pretty much. People will (mostly) accept simple prices raises as long as they're not done too often. This however, is a bit much. I'm wondering if they took a poll or something to see if people would even _want_ hardcover books. My guess is no.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

While I don't want to pay $45 for a codex I can take something away from the fact that unlike the usual price hikes, they're actually giving us something for it. Yeah some people may not want it, but they are adding more to the product. Usually it's the same product for more money. I'll take what I can get out of this situation.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

GW making hard cover codexes is...


*1.)* A brilliant financial move. They have a reason to charge more, they know we need the codex to play, and that we'll most likely pay more to get it.


*2.)* A bummer for me personally. It's not that I'm against the increase of quality and full color pages, because I'm all for those things. I'm just bummed about the price tag. With 2 more kids on the way soon money is about to become a lot tighter and a significant increase in codex costs is going to be rough. 

However... there is good news. I have a long time to save before the next 40K Ork codex comes out! :laugh:



Also...

Talk of pirating codexes is very close to violating forum rules, if not actually violating them...


> Do not posts links to illegal PDF downloads anywhere on Heresy. On the same note do not send them via PM or request them anywhere. Similarly, while discussion of mould-making and casting are not strictly against the rules, any discussion regarding the duplication and/or counterfeiting of GW (or other companies) miniatures or parts is forbidden.


I would imagine if you're not to "discuss the duplication and/or counterfeiting of GW miniatures or parts," that discussing the duplication and/or counterfeiting of GW codexes would be as well. 



Here's a link if you want to check the rules out for yourself:
http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1




.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=products/dndcore/175240000

320 page full color hardback book for dnd....30 bucks 


wtf is your deal GW? I don't get shit like this, I just don't get it.

A tiny 100 page color codex should cost 20 bucks.

Listen, I love GWS's product, but I simply do not like the price. They charge more than it's worth. I am not gonna pay 40 bucks for a book that could easily be made three times longer for ten dollars less!


----------



## Trudge34 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would love a hardcover copy of my codex to be honest. For the price that GW wants...well, that's pretty steep. I remember buying my first 3rd ed Chaos codex for $15 bucks and thinking that might even be a bit much. Now, I just paid 30 for the same type of codex for Dark Eldar, and not much less for the newest Chaos codex when I started back up. I take good care of my stuff too, but through normal wear, the little I have to look through the dex with army builder installed and just knowing the dex, there are pages falling out. 

If these new codexes would be better quality, I could fork over the cash...not saying I'd like it, but would I really have a choice if I wanted to keep playing? 

Plus, the owner at our local store is so nice, and I take pity on him since my Packers just beat his Steelers in the Super Bowl. :smoke:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Uber Ork said:


> Also...
> 
> Talk of pirating codexes is very close to violating forum rules, if not actually violating them...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I used to moderate here, I feel fairly confident that we're not doing anything wrong. The policy tends to be to report posts that you think might be against the rules rather than telling people about it and pointing them to the rules yourself.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's fine. If you want to talk about PDF copies, knock yourself out. Just don't post links on here. Hell, I have a PDF copy of pretty much every GW publication to date. But I'm not going to send them to anyone, and I'm not going to post links to them.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's fine. If you want to talk about PDF copies, knock yourself out. Just don't post links on here. Hell, I have a PDF copy of pretty much every GW publication to date. But I'm not going to send them to anyone, and I'm not going to post links to them.


Same, why wouldn't I. Half of the shit I have you couldn't even find anymore.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I also have PDF copies of the GW codex's, and the simple fact is that if you cant find them for yourself, you simply dont deserve to have them anyway :laugh:

Im kinda on the fence about hard-cover codex's, but I suppose I wouldnt mind paying more as long as the quality of the book was better than the old ones. A full color codex WOULD be good to have though....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd actually have to see proof that the hardcover books were full cover before I believed it. It just seems much more like GW to slap a hard cover onto a book and change absolutely nothing else, then charge a significant amount more.

Man, I sound like Stella.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's fine. If you want to talk about PDF copies, knock yourself out. Just don't post links on here. Hell, I have a PDF copy of pretty much every GW publication to date. But I'm not going to send them to anyone, and I'm not going to post links to them.


Indeed I have PDF copies of all the current Codex's, Rulebooks and Army books for 40K and WHFB. I buy the books I use for gaming I just keep copies so I can lookup rules queries etc. It's handy for that and it's not like they're hard to find.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Guys think about this:

Cost of Ipad to have portable pdf: $500

Cost of all 40k codices in hardback: $596


wtf?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hardcover > Softcover

Don't care if it's a little more expensive.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Eleven said:


> Guys think about this:
> 
> Cost of Ipad to have portable pdf: $500
> 
> ...


cost to replace Ipad when damaged $500
cost to replace codex when it falls apart $allot fucking less
you also look a little less like a complete cock.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll take having access to every single bit of data that has anything to do with warhammer in a small thin portable device that also has internet access, a warrantee in case it is damaged, and thousands of non-warhammer related capabilities, at the risk of looking like a cock. 

Also, I can use all the money I saved to keep up a membership at my local gym so as to avoid looking like a 300 pound monstrosity while I use my trendy high tech electronic books. Not that i'm referring to anyone in particular.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Well if they're full colour as well as hardcover, it might be worth it.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

Eleven said:


> Also, I can use all the money I saved to keep up a membership at my local gym so as to avoid looking like a 300 pound monstrosity while I use my trendy high tech electronic books. Not that i'm referring to anyone in particular.


Yeah that's how weight gain works. Owning gaming books does it to you. Also I'd point out that carrying a stack of hardcover books would be pretty good exercise.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Eleven said:


> Not that i'm referring to anyone in particular.


sure your not


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Indeed I have PDF copies of all the current Codex's, Rulebooks and Army books for 40K and WHFB. I buy the books I use for gaming I just keep copies so I can lookup rules queries etc. It's handy for that and it's not like they're hard to find.


Yes, I don't think having a copy of something you've legally purchased is wrong.

I look at it like this...

-You legally purchase a Codex, but make/have a PDF back up for your use = *ok* :good:

-You acquire a PDF copy of a codex, etc. that is no longer in print = *ok* :good:

-You acquire a PDF copy of a current on sale codex to avoid paying for it = *stealing* 


I'm sure someone with legal knowledge could shed more light on this, as I believe even with out of print books there is a "window" of time you're not legally allowed to make copies (for some reason I want to say until the book's been out of print 20 years, but I am for sure not 100% about that...).



Ok, back OT...




Katie Drake said:


> I'd actually have to see proof that the hardcover books were full cover before I believed it. It just seems much more like GW to slap a hard cover onto a book and change absolutely nothing else, then charge a significant amount more.


This is the description on the GW homepage U.S. 



> This 112 page, *full-colour*, hardback army book is your gateway to the most brutal, warlike race in the Warhammer world. Complete with army list, background text, bestiary and miniatures showcase, it's your essential greenskin handbook.


It says both there and when you click the link to get a better look...



> This 112 page, *full color*, hardback Warhammer army book contains all the rules you need to field an Orc & Goblin army, as well as detailed background information, bestiary, accompanying artwork and and miniatures showcase.




In addition, there's a small pic of the codex open that shows 2 full color pages at least. You can see down the page edges along the side that it looks like the rest are in color as well.














Here's a link: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/home.jsp




.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I think it's a great idea, pages falling is a pain in the ass. At least this should sort it...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Uber Ork said:


> -You acquire a PDF copy of a current on sale codex to avoid paying for it = stealing


*continues to "steal" extremely expensive FW books just to use 1 entry*
well I'm not gonna pay £50+ for it am I


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but its entirely possible that the Orcs and Goblins hardback codex maybe a one off, me a few others and a staff member were talking about it and we think its been done in celebration for it been the first Warhammer fantasy 8th edition codex.
So were thinking the next codex release which is Grey Knights well be paper back like normal, we'll all have to wait and see tho.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

yanlou said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but its entirely possible that the Orcs and Goblins hardback codex maybe a one off, me a few others and a staff member were talking about it and we think its been done in celebration for it been the first Warhammer fantasy 8th edition codex.
> So were thinking the next codex release which is Grey Knights well be paper back like normal, we'll all have to wait and see tho.


Well, if you look at the pics in the GK rumours thread, it's paperback


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but its entirely possible that the Orcs and Goblins hardback codex maybe a one off, me a few others and a staff member were talking about it and we think its been done in celebration for it been the first Warhammer fantasy 8th edition codex.


Yeah, I was thinking about this. I look forward to the WD write up about the Orcs & Goblins release. Maybe it'll shed some more light on the subject.

I was also wondering if there was some anniversary or some such that GW was doing something special for? Maybe ___ anniversary of the first Orcs and Goblins army book?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Well, if you look at the pics in the GK rumours thread, it's paperback


I dont really visit it lol, to many pages lol.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I take back everything I said about this being a cynical move on GW's part. I've just seen the O&G book on GW's website and for what they're asking it's a great deal. If every new book is like this then it's fantastic.


----------

